# Success at the Service Dept.



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

Hooray!









This morning I drove down to the dealer before they opened to wait. The first person to show up was a service tech. I told him the situation and he said they were booked up for 1 1/2 weeks. He must have saw a look of desparation







on my face. Anyway, He let me bring it in to just check a few things. After five minutes I heard "Well, no wonder." Here's the deal:

Outside the trailer, when the panel to the WH is opened, there are a few wire sets connected to spade terminals. The single red wire terminal was connected to the spade, but the spade was barely hanging on! There wasn't enough metal left to send any juice. Like somebody wiggled it back and forth and it snapped off.







How it happened? Your guess is as good as mine.

He did fix the problem and our trip is on again. The wife says there are only two reasons for a trailer.......Hot water and a toilet. Without one or the other we might as well pitch the tent!









Oh yeah, I was out the door before anyone else showed up. I guess the early bird does get the worm.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like a good service department. Which dealer were you working with?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad everything worked out for you. Like Y said, sounds like you chose the right dealership for service. As far as I'm concerned, a good service department is the best reason to chose a dealership, whether for a car, or a TT. After you take delivery, the sales department doesn't want to know you from Adam, but the service guys are the ones you are going to see and deal with.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I can tell you one thing...it surely wasn't MY SERVICE DEPT!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well chock one up for Mike Thompson's Super Stores! Glad to hear they got ya fixed up. Now go camping!


----------

